# feeding ground meat??



## anelk002 (Sep 26, 2012)

Question so when yall feed ur tegu ground meat do u just take it out of the fridge and give it to them or do u warm it up a bit or what??


----------



## james.w (Sep 26, 2012)

Straight from the fridge is fine.


----------



## Steven. (Sep 26, 2012)

james.w said:


> Straight from the fridge is fine.



Dont you have to defrost it first?...


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Sep 26, 2012)

Why would you defrost anything from a refrigerator?


----------



## Steven. (Sep 26, 2012)

TegusRawsome80 said:


> Why would you defrost anything from a refrigerator?



Why would you keep ground meat in the refrigerator?..


----------



## tegus4life (Sep 26, 2012)

If the ground meat is in the freezer then yes, you should defrost it before feeding. If it's in the refrigerator then you shouldn't have to defrost it.... You can put ground meat in the fridge, why not? It won't last as long but if you're feeding a lot of animals or if you buy smaller quantities of ground meat it's not absurd to put it in your refrigerator...


----------



## anelk002 (Sep 26, 2012)

So u don't have to defrost it lol


----------



## BatGirl1 (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: RE: feeding ground meat??*



Steven. said:


> TegusRawsome80 said:
> 
> 
> > Why would you defrost anything from a refrigerator?
> ...



I freeze meatball sized portions of ground turkey,cut up beef liver,calcium powder and cod liver oil. If right from freezer I thaw under hot water while still in snack sized ziplock...if i put it in the fridge the night before it's thawed out in fridge by the next day, but I still run the ziplock under hot water a bit just to warm it up. Niles seems to like it better that way. My snakes do too when I thaw mice/rats and make them warmer because I think they equate the heat to a living thing or 'fresh kill ' maybe...

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tegus4life (Sep 26, 2012)

It shouldn't be frozen in the first place if it's in a refrigerator was the point... If it's frozen for whatever reason you should defrost it. If not then you don't have to.


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Sep 26, 2012)

Steven, a fridge and a freezer are not the same thing.


----------



## Steven. (Sep 26, 2012)

TegusRawsome80 said:


> Steven, a fridge and a freezer are not the same thing.



Hey thanks, i dont think i ever learned that.



tegus4life said:


> If the ground meat is in the freezer then yes, you should defrost it before feeding. If it's in the refrigerator then you shouldn't have to defrost it.... You can put ground meat in the fridge, why not? It won't last as long but if you're feeding a lot of animals or if you buy smaller quantities of ground meat it's not absurd to put it in your refrigerator...



I always keep a lot of ground turkey so i've always kept it in the freezer. Didnt know you could keep meat in the fridge.


----------



## Diablo (Sep 26, 2012)

I put mine in the fridge the night before so its thawed the next day. Otherwise it stays in the freezer. People put meat in the fridge to thaw out or if they know it will be gone in a couple days. Otherwise it stays in the freezer.


----------



## OZZZ (Sep 27, 2012)

Wow ... this turned into a pretty comical thread. 

Thanks for the laugh this morning guys.

On a side note, Im getting my hare today order .... supposedly today and am pretty excited. The selection is awesome. Once my guy gets bigger Im going to order 6 months to a years supply at a time so shipping isnt so expensive and vacume seal packages up for the freezer. 

I was curious if cool meat from the fridge would turn the tegu's off from eating it ... but doesnt sound like it does so thats good to know.


----------



## tegus4life (Sep 27, 2012)

Hahaha oh yes 
I'm hoping to order from them too, what'd you get? They can eat the meat cool from the fridge. A lot of people let it warm up a little to room temperature but it's not really necessary.


----------



## paulsreef (Sep 27, 2012)

I take mine out of the fridge and let it warm up to room temperature. Straight from the fridge is too cold for a reptile; it would bring their core temperature down.


----------



## HeatherN (Sep 28, 2012)

i used to warm mine up, but i accidentally always cooked some, making it tougher. my gu doesnt seem to care either way, so i just feed it cold now lol


----------



## Dana C (Sep 28, 2012)

I stopped feeding ground meats. I buy boneless skinless chicken breast and cut the breasts into hunks. I add a few gizzards, some sliced beef liver and a chicken wing cut into thirds as a great source of calcium. I also feed a few FT mice weekly.
I stopped buying ground turkey because it is usually a 85/15 lean to fat ration meat. You can buy leaner hamburger than that. When I chunk up the chicken or sometimes pieces of lean beef, you can see and adjust the amount of fat you want in it.
Naturally they get additional vitamins. I usually mix herpvite with a little water and inject in into the mice.


----------



## DoctorPepper4 (Sep 28, 2012)

i keep mine in the freezer and if i feed him....lets just tomorrow i take it outta the freezer and leave it in the refrigerator over night and in the a.m i turn the foset as hot as it gets fill a little bowl up with that hot water and i leave the meat in the bag its in and i place it in the water till it warms up a little (it doesn't cook the meat at all)then i feed it to him....


----------



## Diablo (Sep 29, 2012)

*Re: RE: feeding ground meat??*



DoctorPepper4 said:


> i keep mine in the freezer and if i feed him....lets just tomorrow i take it outta the freezer and leave it in the refrigerator over night and in the a.m i turn the foset as hot as it gets fill a little bowl up with that hot water and i leave the meat in the bag its in and i place it in the water till it warms up a little (it doesn't cook the meat at all)then i feed it to him....



This is what I do with my hare today foods. I gotta say he loves it all. One question though, do i have to supplement calcium if the bones are ground up in it? I remember someone asking it and everyone said no so I haven't been. But I just wanna be sure. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------

